# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  كراتين ايام زمان{الرسوم المتحركة} متجدد وحصري

## الــــنـــاري

السلام علكيم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيفكم انشاء الله كل بخير
اعزائي الاعضاء الكرام كما وعتكم من قبل
راح اطرح ليكم مقاطع صوت وفيديو
للكراتين القديمة  و في بعضهم جديدة
من اليوم راح ابدأ بالطرح وذا  لاقيت تفاعل منكم
راح  اكمل بطرح  المزيد

نبدأ اليوم بكم مقطع من اغاني البداية لثلاثة كراتين

اولاً   ابطال الملاعب

ثانياً  ابناء الوطن

ثالثاً اسرار المحيط

هذي اول دفعة ونشاء الله الباقي
بعد ماشوف منكم تفاعل
اتمنى ان ينال الموضوع على اعجابكم
طبعاً راح يكون في  فيديو في الدفعة اجياة انشاء الله

تمنياتي لجيمع بالتوفيق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية 
وبادرة حلوه
لكن للأسف ما اعرف افتح هالسوالف

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورة اختي على التواجد
يعطيك ربي الف الف عافية ولاعدمناك يارب
بسوي شرح سريع  لطريقة  التحميل ونشاء الله تستفيدين منه

----------


## الــــنـــاري

طريقة  التحميل من الموقع
بعد العرص على اسم الملف
بيفتح الموقع 
وبيطلع على اليسار 

 و زي  ماهوه في الصورة بعد الانتظار يطلع رابط التحميل


بعد مانضغط على الكلام الي بالأزرق يسألنا وين نبغا نحفظ الملف
نختار محل الحفظ و خلاص يتم التحميل

انشاء الله تكون وضحة الطريقة
سلام ,,,

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية اخوي عالشرح

----------


## الــــنـــاري

وين الناس وين الاعضاء وين المشاركات
اكثر من 50 مشاهدة وبس الاخت عفاف الي شراكت وماقصرت
اذا الموضوع مو عاجبكم خلاص بوقفه ومابكمل الطرح انا رفعت اكثر من مقطع
بس مابنزلهم الا اذا شفت تفاعل منكم 
اول ماشوف تفاعل بنزل مقاطع فيديو  والي عنده اي مقاطع صوت او فيديو لايبخل علينا
سٍيً يآِ

----------


## أُخرىْ

مــشكور خيو الناري,,
ننتظر الباااااقي
:)

----------


## صفآء الروح

شكرا اخوي الناري على الرسوم
ما ننحرم من جديدك
دمت بخير

----------


## MOONY

يعطيك ألف عافيه
خيوو
الناري لا الموضوع حلوو لا توقفه
ويلا وين الباقي
 :wink: 
تحياتي لك

----------


## شمعة الوادي

مشكووور اخوي على الطرح الرائع
وان شاء الله تلقى تفاعل اكثر
رحم الله والديك على الجهود ماتقصر
راح نكون من المتابعين
كمل لاتوقف
نتتظرك
موفق لكل خير 
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## منحوسة

يسلموووووووووووو
خيووووو الناري
ذكرتنا بأيم زمان
يسلموووووو
تحياتي.

----------


## الأمل الوردي

مشكور اخوي على الناري على هالموضوع



الحلو

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يوووووووو طلع الزعل زين هههه
<< ناس ماتيج الا بالدموع  *_*
خخخخخخخخخخخخ
يسلمو على التواجد
الرائع  لاعدمناكم يارب

اشوي وراح انزل مقاطع فيديو ^_^

----------


## الــــنـــاري

بااااااكوووو لقد رجعت :huh: 
ويبت معي الفيديو
تفضلو ونشاء الله يعجبوكم

نبدي بالرحالة الصغير

وبعدين الاحلام الذهبية

ونختم  بجورجي


ها انشاء الله عيبوكم الفيديو
انتظرو المزيد

ملاحظة :الفيديو بصيغ مختلفة بس الي بغاني اغير  اي صيغة انا حاظر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي 
ما تقصر

----------


## Habit Roman

مشكور أخوي الناري ماقصرت
يالله ننتظر البقية

أوكيه

تحياتي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

روووووووووووعة 
عيب مايكدبوا
بصراحة اخوي لما احمل مايطلع عندي
حظي مو حلووو في التحميل
نفسي اسمعهم 
اهئ اهئ اهئ
يعطيك العافية على الجهود ماتقصر
رحم الله والديك
موفق لكل خير
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## مريم المقدسة

مشكور اخوى النارى على المقاطع الحلوة من مسلسلات كانت
عزيزة على قلوبنا اللة يعطيك العافية على اختيارك الرائع
نبغى بس مو المقاطع حتى الحلقات ادا امكن
تحياتى لك اخى العزيز على مجهودك الرائع

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*حــــــــــــــــو طآخ<~~طلع لغبآر*
*عجبني والله العنوآن ينفع لهبآلي الجديد هيهي<~~رمز في المسن هع*
*حملت أبنآء الوطن عجبني يبغى ليي أكمل في التحميل هع*
*كووح أول مرهـ أدري أن في كرآتين أسمه أبنآء الوطن* 
*مشكور أخوي .. وصحيح طلع الزعل منه فآيده هع* 
*عطآك الله العآفيه*
*ننتظر المزيد*
*تحيآتون*
*ضحكوهـ البطه*

----------


## احلى توته

ربي يعطيـــك الفـ ،،، عافيــــهـ ،،،

تحيــــــاتيــ ،،،

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي 
> ما تقصر



ليش كاتبة بالحبر السري !!
الله يعافيك وسلمك خيتو
وسمحو ليي على الاطالة اليوم جايب وايي كم مقطع
ونشاء الله يعجبوكم

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> روووووووووووعة 
> عيب مايكدبوا
> بصراحة اخوي لما احمل مايطلع عندي
> حظي مو حلووو في التحميل
> نفسي اسمعهم 
> اهئ اهئ اهئ
> يعطيك العافية على الجهود ماتقصر
> رحم الله والديك
> موفق لكل خير
> ...





 كيف مايطلعو عندك
ممكن توضحي ليي المشكلة الي عندك ؟؟
وسمحي لي على التاخير

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> مشكور اخوى النارى على المقاطع الحلوة من مسلسلات كانت
> عزيزة على قلوبنا اللة يعطيك العافية على اختيارك الرائع
> نبغى بس مو المقاطع حتى الحلقات ادا امكن
> تحياتى لك اخى العزيز على مجهودك الرائع



العفو خيتو اهم شي عجبوكم
ونشاء الله اذا مداني اجيب الحلقات >> حتى لو اسلفهم من اي مكان بجيبهم :bigsmile:

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *حــــــــــــــــو طآخ<~~طلع لغبآر*
> الله يستر !!
> *عجبني والله العنوآن ينفع لهبآلي الجديد هيهي<~~رمز في المسن هع*
> الله يكون في عون الماسنجر ولي بتكلميهم
> *حملت أبنآء الوطن عجبني يبغى ليي أكمل في التحميل هع*
> *كووح أول مرهـ أدري أن في كرآتين أسمه أبنآء الوطن* 
> زين دريتي هع هع هع
> *مشكور أخوي .. وصحيح طلع الزعل منه فآيده هع* 
> في ناس تجي بالزعل وفي ناس تجي بالعيون الحمرة
> ...




لاعدمنا هالطلة خيتو
و انشاء الله الجديد قريب
وسمحو ليي  على التاخير

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> ربي يعطيـــك الفـ ،،، عافيــــهـ ،،،
> 
> تحيــــــاتيــ ،،،




 
الله يعافيك وسلمك من كل شر خيتو
ولاعدمنا هالتواجد يارب

----------


## الــــنـــاري

باشوف ويش حطيت وايش باقي وجاي ترى باقي واجد
بس مابي احط مكررين
برب

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يلا نكمل على بركة الله


* بسمة وعبدو (المقدمة)

*  زهرة الجبل

والباقي بعد كم يوم 
على ما ارفعهم كل انتون علقتو وماقصرتو >> معروفين ماتقصرو
لي عودة قريب انشاء الله

----------


## مريم المقدسة

مشكور اخوى على هالمقاطع الرائعة

----------


## النظره البريئه

يعطيك العافيه غاليتي 
اذا ماعليش كلافه 
ابي ماروكو من زمان ادور عليها في النت ولااحصلها
اذا ممكن حطيها لينا
ومشكوره
موفقه

----------


## الــــنـــاري

كىح كىح   غبر المووضوع هىآععع
اسمحو ليي على القصور بس الضروف تجري  بعكس مانشتهي ^_^
وحسابي في الميدفاير مادري ويش فيه توه زبط
انشاء الله كل مابين فترى  بنزل جم مقطع 
انتظروني حيث انتظركم << يعني  ويشو آكن ؟؟ والله مادري ويش جيب هذا الكلام في بالي هسة هههه
المهم انشاء الله راح انزل الي باقي عندي بعد كم يوم اذا مو بكرى لان بكرى مافي الا محاظرة وحدة ^_^
سي يو ليتر

----------


## الــــنـــاري

قلت  حيف كان انا هنا << شيبت
بحط جم حاجة وبنحاش الى وقت فاني ونشاء الله ماطول عليكم

هذا ماركو على طلب الاخت النظرة البريئة

مىآروكو

وهذا
افرح ومرح وتعلم 

وهذا 
افتح ياسمسم ( البداية )

افتح ياسمسم ( النهاية )

وهذا 
بسمة وعبدو ( النهاية )

وعلىكذا خلصت دفعة اليوم
ونتظرو المزيد بأذن الله

----------


## استغفر الله ربي

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور.....

احلى ش ماروكو

----------


## شمعة الوادي

مشكور أخي على جهودك الرائعة
ربي يعطيك العافية ماقصرت
يمكن أجي مرة ثانية ونعطيك طلبية
موفق لكل خير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 يعطيك العافيه ..

تسلم على هالجهد ..

كل المودة

----------


## وهم الحياة

مشكور وما قصرت
   تحياتي :وهم الحياة

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورين جميعاً على التواجد
وسمحو ليي على القصور
هذي الفترة صاير مشغول من ناحية الدراسة ومن ناحية الاعمال الخاصة ^_^
بس انشاء الله قريب اجيب ليكم جم شغلة بعد

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*مشكـــور ..*
*ويعطيك الف عااافيه* 
*بس بعضهم اول مره اسمع فيهم* 
*^_^*
*تحيـــــــــــاتيـ..*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *مشكـــور ..*
> *ويعطيك الف عااافيه* 
> *بس بعضهم اول مره اسمع فيهم* 
> *^_^*
>  خخخ في عندي حتى انا اول مرة اسمع بهم هآأإآع بس الشياب يعرفوهم اكيد
> *تحيـــــــــــاتيـ..*



 مشكورة ختيو على التواجد
ولا عدمناك يارب
ونشاء الله في المزيد بس حسب الفرصة او الطلب

----------


## ليلاس

ربي يعطيييييييك العاااااااااافية خيي ع الطرح

ما نعدم ..))

----------


## دفء القلب

الله يرحم الرسوم المتحركه الاول

أما الحين كلها خرابيط في خرابيط

والي زاد الطين بله هالايام

صاروا يجيبوا كراتين تعلم اطفالنا العادات السيئه والرزاله

----------

